# Dog health insurance?



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have it (same company, Trupanion) for my girl Maddy. Haven't used it yet but I like how you can choose your own monthly premium based on what you want to pay for a deductible. I pay $45/month and have a $350 deductible. They even cover inherited disorders like hip displaysia. So I thought I would subscribe for a while and see how it goes...Maddy is the kind of dog who makes you think she will need medical intervention at some point; she's fearless, super-active and hasn't met an object yet that she didn't try to eat. Also she was the smallest, skinniest, homeliest pup in her litter...she's gotten prettier but jury's still out on her long-term health! Looking forward to what others have to say on this topic


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

We have pet insurance. I went with Petplan. We actually made it effective the day we brought our babe home. I've had great luck with them. I chose them because they cover genetic conditions. Yes, it would benefit me much more if we just put some cash aside each month in a doggy account but I know it wouldn't happen. 
We lost our first spoo pup at only 4 mos old. We spend over $3,000 to try to save her. It wouldn't make the emotional loss any easier, but after that I decided I would never be without pet insurance. I hope that helps.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

I have Petplan for both of my dogs. After extensive research, this was the plan for me. They cover genetic conditions and there is a one time deductible per condition. You can also choose your own deductible amount, out of pocket, etc. and change it if necessary. I got it as soon as I had my dogs home.


----------



## Alexasha (Nov 17, 2011)

So what made you all chose Petplan over trupanion?


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Alexasha said:


> So what made you all chose Petplan over trupanion?


1. It doesn't cover hip dysplasia - unless you pay extra.

2. More expensive.

3. Does not cover office visits (for the said issue).

4. Petplan covers prescriptions and alternative therapy like acupuncture.

5. Petplan covers some pre-existing conditions.

Here is a place that offers reviews - http://www.petinsurancereview.com/petplanUS.asp
http://www.petinsurancereview.com/trupanion.asp

There were probably other reasons, but I researched this awhile ago. I just went with my gut, as you really need to read the fine print and see what works for you. That and I read reviews from customers. GL choosing one!


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I have Petplan and have been very pleased with them. In addition to all of the info listed by other members above, I had to make a claim and it was easy, there was no back and forth. I sent in the forms and had a check in the mail in about a week, no questions, no problems.


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

Alexasha said:


> So what made you all chose Petplan over trupanion?


Found this too - reviews of all different insurances from poodle owners!

Pet Insurance Reviews from Poodle Owners - pet insurance review


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Alexasha said:


> Wondering if anyone has any estimates regarding annual costs for grooming, food, vet, etc??
> Thanks!


It will be more than you think! 

Seriously, it depends on the size of the dog. Do you have a toy, mini or standard? Larger dogs eat more food and heartworm and flea/tick meds cost more. 

My husband and I did a yearly budget for our mini (who weighs 16 pounds) and this is what we came up with:

Heartworm and flea/tick meds: $170
Insurance: $350
Food: $400
Vaccines/blood titers/heartworm test: $350
Grooming supplies: $100 (I groom him myself; this is after my initial investment in clippers, blades, shears, dryer, etc.)
Doggie daycare one day a week: $1,000
Training: $160 (one 8-week class per year)
Treats/chews/toys: $100

Total: $2,630

FYI, I spend more than this! This does not include the random ear infections or kennel cough, which are not costly enough to claim on the insurance. And I always seem to spend more than I think I will on all sorts of things. Oh well, he is worth it!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

We have PetPlan too and we love it.

I have a similar budget like PaddleAddict. But I am not as talented as she is so I take my boy to a groomer and it costs $65 each time (every 6-7 weeks). I give him a bath and a FFT by myself every 2 weeks.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, you did a budget? Smart! I buy the best food I can find, groom them myself, swap petsitting with friends so I don't have to board when we go away, and buy lots and lots of toys 'cuz it's way cheaper than replacing the furniture! So I would say, $1000 for food (probably more, that's just an estimate); maybe $60 for grooming (which is some new blades and shampoo...oh, and conditioner so maybe that's $100); toys $100; insurance $540; booster vaccines $120. So that's $1860 if nothing goes wrong! But you know there will always be extras like photos, a special grooming session just 'cuz, new pet beds, equipment upgrades and (fingers crossed this won't happen) vet bills. But you know how the story goes; 2 beautiful, healthy, loving standards...priceless.


----------



## Alexasha (Nov 17, 2011)

This is per month?


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Per year! But I'm probably forgetting some things or underestimating.


----------



## Alexasha (Nov 17, 2011)

Phew!! I was starting to panic!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I've never had pet insurance. It seems expensive to me with high deductibles and too many things excluded. That's just me. I know one traumatic thing can cost a thousand or more, but I suppose I take my chances.

The only ongoing costs I figure into the budget are grooming. I try not to think about all the toys, chews, etcetera.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I never did get pet insurance and boy oh boy with Jake and 2 CCL surgeries (one of them a TTA and the other excapular, but each around $3K all in), and PT, etc. --- however, not sure it would have covered anyway. Wonder if I should look into for Sunny, but he is 3 1/2 --- I have never checked into it.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

outwest said:


> I've never had pet insurance. It seems expensive to me with high deductibles and too many things excluded. That's just me. I know one traumatic thing can cost a thousand or more, but I suppose I take my chances.
> 
> The only ongoing costs I figure into the budget are grooming. I try not to think about all the toys, chews, etcetera.


Outwest, I used to not get pet insurance for the same reasons, but things have changed since the days when there was only one pet insurance company. The plan I have for Jäger has almost no exclusions... it even covers genetic disorders as well as holistic care (acupuncture, homeopathy) as long as it's provided by a certified vet. It's affordable (in my opinion). This year (my first on the plan) I spent $340 on my yearly premium but was reimbursed $600, it's definitely worth it in my book!

The key is to find a plan/company that works for your dog.


----------



## cailinriley (Oct 30, 2011)

Just a story of our experience with Trupanion...

In late February of this year, the unimaginable happened. Our sweet standard poodle, Missy, my heart dog, suddenly became very ill. She was only 2 years and 10 months old. She had always been a healthy, vibrant, energetic girl; her breeder had done all the tests available to ensure that the sire and dam did not pass on any genetic conditions. To this day, we don't know what went wrong. 

We brought Missy to our regular clinic; she was, at first, treated for a stomach ailment. A couple of days later, when her condition had worsened, blood tests revealed that she was in acute renal failure...something no one could possibly have suspected. She was transferred to a 24-hour animal hospital where she quickly came under the care of an Internal Specialist. The cause of Missy's kidney failure was never found; there were no toxins (such as antifreeze) in her system, nor was there an infection (such as Leptospirosis). 

On the second night at the clinic, Missy's condition had not improved, and we were given three choices: the clinic could keep treating her with IV fluids, hoping that Missy's body would get better on its own, we could have Missy put to sleep (that option was inconceivable to us at that early stage!), or we could try Peritoneal Dialysis...a procedure that could give Missy's kidneys time to heal and start working on their own, again. It was a procedure that was rarely chosen by owners, since it was very, very costly. The patient needs round-the-clock care from a dedicated technician, and virtually individual attention from a veterinary specialist. The hospital could not give us an estimated cost, since none of their clients had ever gone this route. 

However, Missy was young and, up until a few days prior, a very robust, healthy dog. As owners, we are willing to do anything reasonable to ensure our dogs have a long and healthy life. And we have pet insurance, through Trupanion. Plus, the hospital had a specialist who believed that Missy had a very good chance of recovery if we went ahead with the dialysis. So that's the route we took. Our fingers were crossed that Trupanion would come through for us, but our main concern was getting Missy back to health and home again.

In the end, the dialysis did what it was supposed to, but Missy suffered from one horrible complication after another (none of which was due to the procedure, and all of which baffled the experts taking care of her). After 8 nightmarish days of being tossed back and forth between hope and despair, we had to say goodbye to our wonderful, young companion. Our hearts were broken, and remain unhealed. 

But, despite the heartbreaking outcome, we are comforted with the knowledge that we did everything we could to try to save our Missy-girl, thanks to our insurance. The final bill from the hospital was well over twenty thousand dollars. Being retired, and having 2 other standard poodles to care for, we could not possibly have shouldered that cost alone. The hospital and insurance company had made all the financial arrangements from the beginning of the treatment, leaving my husband and me free to concentrate all our attention on our poodle. Trupanion paid 90% directly to the hospital; our portion was 10% plus all the taxes. Within a couple of weeks of Missy's passing, we received a hand-written sympathy card from Trupanion. To say that we are now loyal customers for life is not an exaggeration. We tell everyone we know, who has a dog, about the value of pet insurance, and about how wonderfully we were treated by our insurance company. Some of our friends have taken out policies for their dogs as a result of our experience.

A side note...not to disparage other companies, but to further illustrate why I'm thankful we deal with Trupanion: We recently added a new female standard poodle to our family. The breeder gave us a one-month trial with another company, but we enrolled Teesha with Trupanion from the day we brought her home. When the month's trial was over, I received a phone call from the other company, asking if we'd like to continue Teesha's coverage. I briefly told them Missy's story to explain why we had decided to use Trupanion. I mentioned how much Trupanion had paid out for Missy's care. There was a long pause. Then the company rep uttered, "Did you say over $20,000?." I assured him that he had heard correctly. I didn't need the confirmation, but that conversation further reinforced that we had chosen the right insurance company for us and our precious dogs.

It's true that Trupanion does not cover consultation fees or alternative treatments (like Chinese herbs, which my vet seems to like). But, at least with the coverage option we chose, there is no limit to the amount paid for each incident, or each calendar year, nor is there a lifetime limit on each dog. Had Missy recovered (and oh, how my broken heart wishes she had!!), she would still have been fully covered by our insurance for renal issues or any other medical expenses.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

cailinriley said:


> Just a story of our experience with Trupanion...
> 
> In late February of this year, the unimaginable happened. Our sweet standard poodle, Missy, my heart dog, suddenly became very ill. She was only 2 years and 10 months old. She had always been a healthy, vibrant, energetic girl; her breeder had done all the tests available to ensure that the sire and dam did not pass on any genetic conditions. To this day, we don't know what went wrong.
> 
> ...


Your story is my story - just swap Missy's name with Sasha (black standard) and note that I had *no* insurance. I am so so sorry for your loss. I know exactly what you went through and a roller coaster ride is the best way to describe it. One day after 7 long days in ICU, I was told the happy news that Sasha's kidneys started to work on their own after dialysis. Oh happy day!!!! I couldn't believe it... I could take her home. Well, she (violently) passed 2 days later right in front of me. I fervently pray to never have to witness such a thing again - ever! It still hurts like crazy 2 years later and the end is still so vivid in my memory.

I will be seriously looking into Trupanion.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

@ cailinriley - I sent you a pm


----------



## Alexasha (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about the horrible losses of Missy and Sasha.


----------

